# Bristol balloon fiesta!



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone going to the pop gig/Ballon fiesta at Ashton Court on Thursday? Don't think lineup been announced yet but last time was treated to Jamelia, Peter Andre, The Sugerbabes and the surprisingly fab Girls Aloud and Sugarbabes.
There are lots of cool hot air balloons, a funfare and millions of screaming feral kids.
Have to go as reviewing it and would be nice if could meet up with some people over 12


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

Last years review...have I tempted you yet?

	Bristol Balloon Fiesta- Thursday 11th August 

It is all too easy to feel old at an event such as this. Annoyingly smooth flesh briefly swept by denim, indecipherable slang, dancers moving so quickly they’re epilepsy inducing…
However, one thing is guaranteed to make you feel like a teenager again, willing to toss hot air balloon sized knickers in the air- Mark Owen!  Not only is he still impossibly cute but his songs are all grown up fuzzy floaty Americana sung in that cutely quacky voice. Someone waves a ‘Mark!’ placard in their air. Their teenage daughter mutters furiously at the floor. 
Triple 8 are like a 1996 recreation of Top of the Pops, a boy band so kitsch they should be pinned to a student bed-sit wall. ‘Lemme hear your WHISTLES’, they yelp whilst cavorting around the stage grabbing baggy crotches. Cheers guys…’preciated. Local too. No wonder everyone thinks we’re backwards. Then they surprise with a rather fine sampling of a classical number but could be just deafened by the sound of a million neon whistles. And now, Chesney Hawkes still defiantly riding on the back of that one and only song , interesting in a car crash way.
Ben Adams (ex Blue) amazingly makes old Chezza seem underground with his rehashed fake soul as he claps his hands to the backing tracks and looks darkly attractive. Prepubescant screams reach a higher pitch than the whistles. 
Liberty X’s whooping and clapping is an accomplished and catchy soundtrack to buying thongs in Topshop but Girls Aloud shows them how it’s really done. Bolshy chavs with attitude and upbeat anthems they’re still capable of sliding into a perfectly executed cover of Chrissie Hynde’s ‘I’ll stand by you’. Hair flicking, butt tossing but still looking poised and elegant, this is one band not yet to be consigned to the great Woolworth’s bargain bin in the sky.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2006)

i would come but i'm in london. i had a fantastic time a few years ago when we went.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

The balloons were most fab Althouh the highlight for me was the stall with new flavours of Kettle chips for a quid a bag


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2006)

will you be wee-ing in the grass again cos. . .we'll be there !!!



and probably my parents tooo


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool I will take my catheter with me this time or just maybe not tell you I'm having a wee-wee in the grass Going to be there round three or four till the end-meet you by the group of shrieking teenagers in too short skirts


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 7, 2006)

Can I come too?


----------



## Jah Oatcake (Aug 7, 2006)

Cyberfairy,who did you review it for exactly....?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 7, 2006)

Jah Oatcake said:
			
		

> Cyberfairy,who did you review it for exactly....?



The daily mail.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

Go on then... Should be just your cup of Yorkshire tea-think Minotaur Shock are on between McFly and James Blunt


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

Jah Oatcake said:
			
		

> Cyberfairy,who did you review it for exactly....?


Venue mag I am just an occasional freelancer so don't go on at me


----------



## astral (Aug 8, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Venue mag I am just an occasional freelancer so don't go on at me



I remember reading your review last year.

I think I might go up on Saturday evening to see the night glow.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2006)

are my parents ready to meet the Bristol urbs. . . . .hmmmmm


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> are my parents ready to meet the Bristol urbs. . . . .hmmmmm



Oh, I think it would be quite _interesting_  




I can't get up there until after 3 as I'm working.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 8, 2006)

Be lovely to see you all-will endevour towards sobriety this year


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2006)

should be able to make it... will be nice to see you 'orrible lot again


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2006)

oh bollocks, just realised I'm working thursday night shift so probably won't make it 

oh well, another time perhaps


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

That's a pity.


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2006)

mind you... that's not to say i definitely won't be there 

it depends on whether i can make it back up to clifton for 9 or 10ish. not sure what the transport etc is like for the ballon fiesta


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think they lay on buses from the fiesta to centre of town and it finishes around nineish I think...be lovely to see you


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh my god-worst line up ever Not even any quality pop Does anyone know who any of these bands/people are? I'm so out of touch-know the top two and that's pretty much it-and Chico 
    Duncan James

    Blazin Sqad

    Big Brovas

    Matt Willis

    Mrs Robinson

    Captain

    Frank

    Trinity Stone

    Maria Lawson

    Sean Emmanuel

    Keisha White

    Chico

    Lil' Chris

    Elguapo


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2006)

you mean you've never heard of lil chris?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

Is he like lil richard?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2006)

No  I suspect he's not going to be at the forefield of electronican anarchy either


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

IS he related to lil kim?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2006)

The wretched things will all go over my house anyway  

The idea of spending an evening in the company of The Evening Post massive fills me with vast enthusiasm as you can tell ....


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

What about lil let? I'll stop now...

*gets coat*


----------



## xenon (Aug 9, 2006)

Good review cyberfairy.
Puts in black and white for me the reasons why I would rather have dental sergery than go.

The balloons themselves are quite cool though. What isn't fun about a giant Birty Bassit floating over the urban skyline.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2006)

Dunno if there is a link already on this thread but hey...


http://www.bristolfiesta.co.uk/


Not sure what the weather us gonna do either...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Good review cyberfairy.
> Puts in black and white for me the reasons why I would rather have dental sergery than go.
> 
> The balloons themselves are quite cool though. What isn't fun about a giant Birty Bassit floating over the urban skyline.


Cheers-got me lots of hate mail in text speak 
Thanks for link fizzer-will check weather in a jiffy-going to bring the newly purchased and thus still exciting scrabble set with us if anyone fancies a game


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 10, 2006)

Weather not looking lovely forecast for sun and showers...will be heading there for around four (the latest I can possibly get away with) Pm me if you want my number or how about a meetup point by the right hand side of the bar? Will head there at fourish anyway. Will prob be in short pink flowery dress and jeans to fit in wit da yoot


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 11, 2006)

Dunno if anyone else turned up for this, but I didn't enjoy it much. We had to leave before the balloon thing and the fireworks and the music was excruciating to say the least. 

The best thing all day was Chico, who at least has the good grace not to act like he's taking himself seriously. I seriously wanted to kill the woman from X-factor or something or other (Maria Norton?) in the face

Best bit was when Miss Faerie said "we can go now" half way through Duncan James' set. 

(did have a nice pasty though...)


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2006)

I was there yesterday.  There was no music, just a bunch of nobbers on bikes and people giving away free sliced white bread. 

Still, I had fun anyway, just about.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 14, 2006)

hey guys sorry we didnt get to hook up. We were up there but babysitting me parens up on Heaven hill.

I think the best bit of the concert was Spiderman going "Dunno why that Duncan James has all the wimmin after him. He aint got any special powers. Can he shoot webs from his hands . . . .NO !!"


----------

